# Flea Control - Pro Meris



## Tonto (Jan 2, 2008)

My dog does not look well, so I took him to the vet. (Dry coat and skin, excessive shedding, eye discharge). The vet said allergies, aggravated by fleas. He gave us Pro Meris. Has anybody used this? Started to put it on over the weekend, but remembered an article on here Friday about a Fort Dodge product, but that turned out to be Pro Heart. Still, I am so worried about using a product that is put in the bloodstream, especially one that appears to be newer.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I believe that Pro Meris is also made by Ft Dodge and has bad reviews. Seems like we had some info on it here - I'll see what I can find.

OK, here is one thread from this site:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=658612&page=0&fpart=1

If you use the seach function and type in 'promeris' and choose a range of 3 months, yo uwill see other threads.

I would pass on this product for sure.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

There's something about Promeris on Snopes.
http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/promeris.asp

Personally I wouldn't use it on the Hooligans. But I was happy with Frontline Plus until I had a flea infestation this past February that it didn't touch. I switched to Comfortis and am quite happy with it.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: TontoMy dog does not look well, so I took him to the vet. (Dry coat and skin, excessive shedding, eye discharge).


What are you feeding?


----------



## Tonto (Jan 2, 2008)

He is on Diamond Lamb and Rice. He has been on that since weaned, except for a short while when I put him on Purina Pro. I haven't found alot of the brands at our local store in Alabama that I see on here.

Even though he is an inside dog, recently the fleas are just taking over. I am terrified to give him a product Pro Meris, but I know the fleas can make him sick. I actually started to tear the applicator opening and was getting ready to put it on him, and while reading the directions saw that it was made by Fort Dodge, and that rang a bell with me because of reading the board Friday. I know it is a relatively new product, and my vet is selling only it now. Surely if they had complaints, they would know. A lady came in right behind me and bought some.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

The reason I asked what you were feeding is that coat, skin, shedding and eye buggers can all be a sign of a food sensativity and to me don't sound like a flea thing. That of course doesn't mean there isn't also flea issues going on as well - I'm hearing it's looking like a bad flea year for a lot of the US - we're expecting a doozy here in my part of Oregon as well!

You really might want to look at other food options for those things listed above










And sorry, I can't speak to the flea thing - I use Advantage on Dante


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I would return the Pro Meris to the vet (maybe with a printout of the internet stories) and exchange it for Advantage. No need to play russian roulette with your dogs health.
Your dog seems to have other issues despite only flees and like suggested, I would also look at the food and switch to something better.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would also return the Promeris, to many adverse reactions to it. i am surprised vets are still pushing it, i am sure they have gotten alot of negative feedback.

debbie


----------

